# Schumacher cheats again!



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone see it? He will get away with it again, as he always does. It's such a shame, that a phenomenally talented driver pulls crap like that, and just makes himself look like a dirty, cheating a-hole.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

well, looks like he'll have an excellent view at the start......check out Villeneuve's comments on the tsn page, classic!!!:smilie_flagge17: 

Andy


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

who's schumacher?:confused-smiley-010


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> who's schumacher?:confused-smiley-010


Do you live under a rock? :confused-smiley-010


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah,his "cheating" netted him a fifth instead of a podium. Irony is that Barrichello came fourth. Alonso is still on fire.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> who's schumacher?:confused-smiley-010


Hockey = Gretsky
Formula One = Schumacher

But "Schu" is capable of being nastier.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Its not cheating, its called adapting and overcoming. When you race, you dont act like a little boy scout and mind your manners. You race to win. As for motor mouth JV, he probobly just needs a diaper change again. If you dont change his diaper, shit starts to come out of his mouth. Now he is embarassing.........


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

ok, well I don't watch F1..


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

I Huff Paint said:


> Anyone see it? He will get away with it again, as he always does. It's such a shame, that a phenomenally talented driver pulls crap like that, and just makes himself look like a dirty, cheating a-hole.



....my brother, who is a race fanatic, has always despised that guy!

-dh


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Its not cheating, its called adapting and overcoming. When you race, you dont act like a little boy scout and mind your manners. You race to win. As for motor mouth JV, he probobly just needs a diaper change again. If you dont change his diaper, shit starts to come out of his mouth. Now he is embarassing.........



I gotta disagree there Kurt. Racing (at least F1 anyway) has always been about sportsmanship, and not just about doing everything it takes to win. Yes, find loopholes in the rules to gain advantage, but come on, trying to win by blocking someone's qualifying run is just gay, especially when you're a 7 time world champion. Who's supposed to set an example for the rookie drivers? The stewards were absolutely correct in their decision to penalize him. Old Schumi doesn't need to pull crap like that to win. He just made himself look like an idiot. 

As for Jacque, yeah, he's got a big mouth, but I think he's a much nicer guy than Schumi, and he's right, Schumi is an emabarassment. Don't be too hard on Jacque either, there were many, many other people who had nothing nice to say about MS.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

You can like JV and sportmanship, but remember, nice guys finish last.................


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Indeed, just ask Tony Stewart and Paul Tracy, two of the biggest morons in racing.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

I Huff Paint said:


> ...come on, trying to win by blocking someone's qualifying run is just gay....


...is that, like, a bad thing...?


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Rules, when it comes to racing, are made to be bent just this side of breaking them. Least when I was racing, they were.

CT.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...is that, like, a bad thing...?


Only if your NOT Gay!!

CT.:wave:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Schumacher (sp?) is one of the main reasons I've basically given up on F1...that and the fact that it's been uncompetitive for so long.

The fact is the guy in enormously talented. Remember when he was with Benetton? He could still win in a car that everyone else could barely drive. So, there's no doubt he is far and away the best driver in F1, and has been for years. But, that doesn't mean he's not a pinhead. It's not like this is the first time he's done something underhanded to win. He's also arrogant as all hell which doesn't help my opinion of him.

And I have to agree Jaques is a loudmouth. I was a big fan of his dad as a kid though.

And I don't know if Paul Tracey & Kurt Busch are morons, but they are both dicks. As for Tony Stewart, I kinda like Tony, especially now that he's gotten his temper a lot more under control. The guy can drive the wheels off a race car. He's the king of the second half of the season the last few years. If I were the competition, I'd be pretty worried that he's already running well almost every week. He's pretty banged up right now though & that's not gonna make Dover much fun for him this weekend.

And if you want to talk about asses in racing...Jeff Gordon holds that crown. It's too bad too - I'd probably like Jimmie Johnson if he wasn't associated with Jeff.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Only if your NOT Gay!!
> CT.:wave:


..............


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Jacques takes himself a little too seriously that's for sure. He just resigned his GPDA membership because Schumacher is the GPDA president. LOL, like anyone gives a shit Jacque.  

I know what you're trying to say Kurt, but F1 is a little different to other forms of racing. It's supposed to be a gentleman's sport. Yeah, that's a little corny, but many of the drivers really do their best to uphold that image. David Coulthard, Reubens Barrichello, Kimi Raikonnen, Fernando Alonso, Jensen Button, Ralf Schumacher, Mark Webber, Giancarlo Fisichella, are among the many active drivers, who as far as I can remember, have never been even accused of trying to cheat. Schumacher doesn't have to cheat to win, doesn't have to disgrace himself by pulling moves that are generally considered unsportsmanlike, and definitely shouldn't have to behave in a manner beneath what is the norm for an F1 driver, yet he does. The fact that he was penalized shows that the stewards and governing body, agree. 

Buy the way, did anyone notice the conspicuous absence of Vic Reuter commentating Silverstone? I for one, am very glad he's gone. He was dumb as hell. The problem is, the guy who replaced him is about as interesting as your dad's sock drawer.


----------

